# Polecat biting again!



## ratboy32

Hello, we have had our polecat for a year now and when we first got her she would bite a lot but as she got used to us she stopped and just licked us. Now she has started being very aggresive and biting again! someone said its because she is "in season" ?! anyone have any thoughts on this? Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

i dont know as much as some but did not wanna read and run  if she has not been spayed then when she comes into season she will get more agitated

if you are not planning to breed from her then she should be done as soon as possible as its dangerous for her  please see the sticky at the top of the page important information for ferret owners  hth


----------



## Fade to Grey

is it aggressive or playing? 

most of my ferrets grab my fingers when we're playing but it's not aggressive its gentle holding rather than sinking of teeth. 

could be she's protecting her "nest" because of season? if she's been spayed she still might do this as instinct. If it's aggressive, as in she's trying to sink her teeth right in, it could be a change of environment, different soaps etc, food on your hands, anything really. just go back to your handling and the way you were teaching her biting wasn't allowed. I used the whole pushing my finger in their mouth if they try to bite me, or which ever method you used originally. i've honestly never had any real issue with biting. Hopefully someone else might have some more advice for you. good luck


----------



## ratboy32

Thanks for your replys, she is deffo biting till she pierces my skin, tell you what im going to just bite her back!:biggrin: see how she likes it!
Paul lee


----------



## DKDREAM

some jills can be very nippy when in season due to hormone changes in the body. One of mine is like this she will give a hard nip, have you tried reminding her not to bite, she will understand if i say a loud no to Moonshine she will stop before she bites.


----------



## wraig ffured

Hey Paul

I have to back Snazzy up here, if you aren't planning to breed from her, you really must get her spayed - until recently jill jabbing was relatively cheap but new laws mean that each ferret requires a new vile of solution which is very costly, anything from £40-100!! And every month that works out ridiculously expensive.

Alternatively, if you know anyone with a vasectomised hob you could have her "covered" before you get her spayed 

She is most likely just very hormonal, animals are just like women in that respect, get grumpy at that time of the month!!!! :mad5:


----------



## ratboy32

hahahah thanks for them replys guys, i think its because she is in season!? i do tell her off by tapping her on her nose and a strong "no"! tonight i gave her a treat of some steak and kiddneys allthough she didnt really like the kiddneys but was very freindly and just playfuly nipping thanks 
Paul lee


----------



## wraig ffured

ratboy32 said:


> hahahah thanks for them replys guys, i think its because she is in season!? i do tell her off by tapping her on her nose and a strong "no"! tonight i gave her a treat of some steak and kiddneys allthough she didnt really like the kiddneys but was very freindly and just playfuly nipping thanks
> Paul lee


paul lee, you really need to get her out of season either naturally (covered) or jill jabbed - it is very dangerous to leave a jill in season


----------



## itsstacey

When i first got my hob, i couldnt go near him, he was awful, and was forever drawing loada of blood. hes so much better now, but occassionally nips. i found the best thing that worked for us, was scruffing him as soon as he bit, saying a firm "no" then putting him in his acage for 10 mins. it took about 6 weeks for me to be able to pick him up, he was practically wild! even now when he nips, he still gets scriffed and goes in time out. It works a treat as long as you persevere


----------

